# Content I follow



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have just noticed that for some reason the site has decided that I no longer want to follow several journals that I had been following.

Is it just me or have others had their settings changed?

Fortunately I think I can remember most of them and have re-added my follow.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I've noticed problems too. Including not automatically following threads I post on, despite my notification settings still saying this should happen.


----------



## Endomorph84 (Jan 21, 2016)

This has started happening to me too


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

@vs-Admin whats going on mate? are you aware of this?


----------



## philippeb (Aug 21, 2013)

Site has become extremely bugged since the new owners took over 

Thought it would clear up over time, but seems like nothing is being done about it


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I have the same issues.


----------



## BestBefore1989 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mingster said:


> I have the same issues.


 I have started using the content I posted in tab, but even that only remembers recent posts. It helps for me as I don't post much but I imagine it would be useless for you.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

BestBefore1989 said:


> I have started using the content I posted in tab, but even that only remembers recent posts. It helps for me as I don't post much but I imagine it would be useless for you.


 Well I've been off site for a while as you know but things certainly don't seem to have come on leaps and bounds since I've been away.


----------

